# claming tax relief on PRSA



## emerf (22 Dec 2006)

Hi
I have set up a prsa thorgh la brokers, with Irish Life. I sent a lump sum and on the certificate i got back it states that the lump sum will be invested from 15 jan 2007 and the start date for the prsa is also Jan. However I sent all my docs. and cheque through in December. Can I claim the lump sum off my 2006 tax, which is what i want to do?


----------



## ClubMan (23 Dec 2006)

Not if the _PRSA _is not started and the money invested in 2006!


----------



## Guest126 (27 Dec 2006)

One would have until 31 October 2007 to make a contribution in respect of the 2006 tax year.


----------



## Mairead (10 Jan 2007)

Hi Emerf

my husband is currently looking at setting up a PRSA. He is 37 and was also looking at putting in a lump sum to start it off. But is it crazy to use a lump sum if you wont get tax relief from it?
Also would you say that 1000 euros  a month gross is enough of a pension for  a 37 year old man? I have no pension myself


----------



## oysterman (10 Jan 2007)

Why wouldn't he get tax relief? Is he working?


----------



## Guest111 (10 Jan 2007)

oysterman said:


> Why wouldn't he get tax relief? Is he working?


 
Mairead thinks you only get tax relief on contributions from your salary.

If you make a lump sum contribution you just tell the Revenue at the end of the year and you get tax relief at your rate


----------



## Mairead (10 Jan 2007)

yes I did think he would only get tax relief from salary contributions.
Thanks for clarifying this. This whole pension thing is completely confusing to me!!


----------



## Guest111 (10 Jan 2007)

Mairead said:


> yes I did think he would only get tax relief from salary contributions.
> Thanks for clarifying this. This whole pension thing is completely confusing to me!!


 
No worries...it is a minefield!
The sooner the government introduce a more transparent SSIA like scheme the better.


----------

